# Key West - April 2016



## cweaver (Jan 26, 2014)

So I'm planning a week in Key West this coming April and have been looking into charter services. I found something called split or shared charters. This has me intrigued due to the price and the fact that I love meeting new people. I wondered if anyone has any thoughts on it or experience with it? Ideally I'd love to get hooked up with one other person and split the cost of a 1/2 day back country charter but I have no clue on how to find others who might be interested or trust worthy to pick up their half. 

Any suggestions/advice welcome (including which charters are well run, etc)

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

It can save you some money, and give you the opportunity to meet new friends. It can also leave you feeling stuck on a boat with a raging a-hole, if that happens to be the case. It's a calculated risk. Most marinas have charters, and you can ask around about shared charters. Ask around when you get there.


----------



## cweaver (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the response - I was thinking of calling a couple of them in advance to see what they say.

good point on being stuck with an a-hole - hmm




Fishndude said:


> It can save you some money, and give you the opportunity to meet new friends. It can also leave you feeling stuck on a boat with a raging a-hole, if that happens to be the case. It's a calculated risk. Most marinas have charters, and you can ask around about shared charters. Ask around when you get there.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Make sure you do your research on charter captains. I have fished the Keys many times and have seen the good and bad..mostly bad. Most guides you will spend a good portion of the morning catching bait or finding bait. Make sure the guide understands what type of fishing you want to do. There are some very good guys down there but few and far between.


----------



## Junior Mint (Dec 3, 2006)

Captain lenny leonard always does a nice job. He has guided my wife and I every fall for about 6 years and it is always a good time. Got him booked for Jan 9th.

Www.bonefishingkeywest.com


----------



## Secret Lure (Mar 10, 2009)

Research is definitely important. I've chartered in many states & it's hit & miss everywhere you go. I wouldn't be too concerned with person you're sharing fees with being an a.hole & focus on right Captain & right boat for what you want to fish for

Since you have time until trip 'fish' around this website for potential people who may have already gone on charters in the area & know the Captains that are good due to past experiences:

https://www.shareafishingcharter.com


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

To me it depends on the type of fishing you will be doing. Back country where catch rates may be higher sure. But pops did a shared one in Cancun deep sea with 2 others. Caught 2 fish and guess who was last of the three up? Nice to save the money, but if fishing is slow I want to be the one to catch the fish. Not to mention I have been to many a resort and seen people who have maybe fished a day or 2 their entire life talk about taking a charter, it is obvious they know nothing about it. Someone gets seasick or is having a miserable time or just doesn't plain know how to fish? Dont get me wrong i love seeing people catch fish/learn/teach to fish, but on a vacation? That would really be a buzz kill. I don't vacation a lot either so it is couple trips in a lifetime thing so I don't mind coughing up the cash.


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

Capt. Paul Fisicaro is located a short drive from Key West. I've fished with him twice and had a great time each. The guy loves to fish and is good at it. Check out his website. It's Stripstrikecharters.com.

Mike


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Although not in Key West, this operation isn't too far, and has a pretty good reputation. www.seaboots.com


----------



## cweaver (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the great suggestions and comments. I will check out all suggestions. As was pointed out I have some time to plan this out.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I went out twice with Captain Kevin @ Knee Deep Charters, and had a blast each time. He is on Geiger Key, which is a short (under 15 minutes) drive from Key West. Also, he picks up, and drops off at a bar - the Geiger Key Marina bar. He filets the catch dockside, and you can have the fresh Yellowtail Snapper cooked however you like, right there. He has gear, bait, chum, and knows exactly where to find fish. Reef fishing is the name of his game. I highly recommend him. 

http://fishmekeywest.com/

Also, if you like seafood restaurants, drop a couple bucks, and give this place a try. It is legendary.

http://www.halfshellrawbar.com/


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have done well with charter captains out of Islamorada and Marathon. If your itinerary allows it, check out charters in these spots. The reason for the suggestion is there could be a higher probability of getting a good captain. The logic is that Key West is generally the more touristy location in the Keys, and the other spots mentioned have a higher percentage of better/more experienced charter captains.


----------



## cweaver (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey thanks! that's a good suggestion.

FishinDude, thanks for your suggestions as well.



kroppe said:


> I have done well with charter captains out of Islamorada and Marathon. If your itinerary allows it, check out charters in these spots. The reason for the suggestion is there could be a higher probability of getting a good captain. The logic is that Key West is generally the more touristy location in the Keys, and the other spots mentioned have a higher percentage of better/more experienced charter captains.


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

Capt Pete of Native Sun in Marathon


----------

